# Euro Lock Wheel Locks - Opinions?



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

I have a set of McGard Wheel locks but have experienced slight differences in mass compared to the VW Wheel Bolt. So I've had balance issues using aftermarket wheel locks. 








ECS just started selling Euro Locks. I remember buying a set years ago when RPI sold them here in North America. I was impressed with the lightweight character and was told that the extra mass was negligible when installed on a wheel. Soon after I bought a pair, they became unavailable. I gave that set away as a gift and never had an opportunity to get a set for myself. 

Now that they are once again available, my curiosity has once again been fueled. I was wondering if anyone has any long term experience using these locks? 

Do they affect wheel balance at high speed? 

How secure are they? Would a determine thief simply hit them with a chisel & hammer to gain access to the bolt underneath? 

http://www.ecstuning.com/News/Euro_Lock_Wheel_Locks/ 

Futrell and a few other retailers selling them too.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I just drove from San Francisco to Las Vegas with these locks on and I didn't even feel a thing. I just posted in the ECS advertisement thread regarding these locks and I think they're great, but I just wish they fit underneath my RS's waffles.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

If you're that concerned about the mass and whatnot, don't use them or any wheel locks. In reality wheel locks do nothing. Two years ago at SoWo someone nabbed a high dollar set of wheels off a car that had, you guessed it, wheel locks. Yes, they deter the average joe from grabbing them, but if you have something nice and someone determined wants it, those little things aren't going to stop anybody. Just some food for though.


----------

